# UTC April Contest



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

Can you figure out what this is a picture of, besides the obvious of course?  

First person to reply to this thread correctly will receive a free sample pack.


----------



## overleaf (Feb 1, 2009)

Looks like the multi day food sources.


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

agreed, floating multi day food supply.... is it a new UTC brand??? or just the normal one?


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

Both are incorrect !

They are not a food source.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Decorative stone of some sort? Funky monkey frag plugs?


----------



## overleaf (Feb 1, 2009)

UnderTheSea said:


> Both are incorrect !
> 
> They are not a food source.


Must be a water conditioner then? Fancy bag buddies?


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

ameekplec. said:


> Decorative stone of some sort? Funky monkey frag plugs?


Congratulations Eric, you are correct.

These are our new frag plugs 

We are working on a couple of other shapes as well. Some will have an acrylic rod on the back for mounting in your rock work and others will not.

Around Christmas time we had jokingly said that we were going to do a plug in the shape of a christmas tree and cover it in zoas. This is where we came up with the idea.

Are you attending this weekends festivities?


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

LOL, yes I will be there!


I see an encrusting montipora covered starfish coming up!


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

Damn, I saw this post too late 

I knew the answer, not because I was as creative as Ameek, but UTC already told me what they are.


----------

